# 144 hz drops und ruckeln



## s0nx (17. September 2017)

Hi ich hab mir als Zweit Monitor ein Acer Predator XB241H 144hz und gsync gekauft,mit DP angeschlossen und den anderen mit HDMI der auf 60hz läuft.

Das Problem ist im Gaming Mode steht oben rechts die Hz Zahl und sobald ich zb Gforce Experiance öffne und unter Einstellungen was einstellen möchte dropt die Hz Zahl deutlich runter bis sogar auf unter 10hz was dann auch extrem ruckelt wenn ich über die Menüs mit der Maus gehe,warte ich etwas steigt die Hz wieder auf 144 hoch. Das gleiche bei OBS Studio,sobald ich das öffne dropen die Hz auf 60 runter bzw schwanken da rum,es bleibt nicht konstant .

Wenn ich bei Twitch mal streamen möchte und Firefox auf den zweitmonitor schiebe und im dashboard das Video läuft droppen die Hz auch wieder deutlich,ich muss das Video pausieren das es wieder soweit vernünftig läuft. 

Ob es was mit den Monitor oder den rechner zutun hat weis ich nicht aber auf Dauer beim zocken fängt mein PC aufeinmal deutlich mit ruckeln an,also nur unter PUBG,framedrops bis auf 10 runter ,was den Rechner komplett lahm legt,beende ich OBS geht es wieder halbwegs.

Rechner ist ein 

Intel Core i7 6700K
8GB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz Dual Rank DDR4-2133


----------



## 0ssi (18. September 2017)

2ter Monitor laggt/zieht nach!

Klingt irgendwie ähnlich. Hast du mal beide mit 60Hz laufen lassen ?


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Welcher der beiden ist denn Dein Primärmonitor? 

Normalerweise muss immer der GSync Monitor der primäre sein!

Und läuft das Spiel, um das es geht, im echten Fullscreen oder im borderless Window?


----------



## s0nx (18. September 2017)

Sorry das ich jetzt erst zurück schreibe,der Gsync ist der Primär Monitor. Pubg läuft im Fenster-Vollbild Modus.

Lese mir gerade den anderen Thread durch,scheint wohl leider kein seltenes Problem zu sein,hab gestern mal den zweiten Monitor ausgestellt im Windows,ich hatte vorher immer mal fps drops,Mikro ruckler in Pubg die dann soweit ich das beurteilen kann verschwanden,würde es helfen zwei 144Hz monitore laufen zu lassen ?

Und lasse ich beide Monitore mit 60Hz laufen hab ich das Problem bei Geforce Experience nicht mehr,also die Hz Zahl drops,nur ganz kleine. Aber das ist ja leider nicht der Sinn den 144Hz Monitor mit 60 Hz laufen zu lassen


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Ich habe auch einen Primärmonitor (WQHD, 144Hz, GSync, DP) und einen sekundärmonitor (1980x1440, 60Hz, DVI) und ich kann diese Probleme in Win 10 nicht nachvollziehen. Auf dem Desktop läuft der Primärmonitor allerdings nur mit 120 Hz, da bei 144 Hz die Stromaufnahme der GraKa deutlich steigt. 

Was man merkt ist wenn das Spiel im Fenster-Vollbild sich beim VSync einmischt. Eines meiner Spiele (FF XIV) hat z.B. die Option, die Framerate auf 10 fps zu reduzieren (wenn man afk ist), und wenn es das macht, ist der gesamte Rechner, auch auf dem Zweitmonitor, extrem zäh, denn alles, auch der Desktop auf dem 2.Monitor, wird dann nur noch mit 10fps aktualisiert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei Dir ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem ist. 

Ich hab PUBG nicht. Tritt das Problem bei anderen Spielen auch auf? Auch wenn sie im echten Vollbild laufen?


----------



## s0nx (19. September 2017)

Also was ich mal umgestellt habe ist das  Gsync nur im Vollbildmodus läuft,jetzt hab ich durchweg die 144hz,egal ob ich OBS oder so öffne. Lass ich nebnebei Twitch laufen gehen die fps trotzdem runter. Leider.


----------

